# Drury coffee - Moka D'or Blend Espresso



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

'Lo all

Just wondered what people's thoughts were of Drury coffee beans in general, and more specifically their Moka D'or Blend.

Drury is around the corner from my work so it seems like an ideal place to pick up fresh beans as and when I need them. Their website talks about passion for coffee roasting etc and seems to have lots of endorsements.

I picked up their Moka D'or beans yesterday so was expecting them to be nice and fresh. The guy in the shop reckoned that these are their most popular beans for espresso and are very versatile and forgiving. The roast looked very dark but I thought I would give them a try.

To be honest I am a little dissapointed with the espresso. The dark roast really comes through - all I am getting are smokey, strong, slightly chocolatey flavours. No sweetness and the flavours seem "thin" (if that makes sense). Seems to pack a punch but little sweetness or flavour. The crema is also poor - the 4 week old beans I have from an online roaster give a better crema than these. Apart from the lack of crema they seem more like robusta beans than arabica...

I'm not sure if it is the roast making for a dissapointing cup, poor quality beans, or maybe they are very old. User error has also been considered







but I have tried grinding the beans from gush to choke and the results above are the best I can coax out of them. With the 4 week old beans I can easily get far superior results.

Can anyone offer any insight Drury beans? Does the above sound like lack of freshness? After these I will try a lighter roast with them (as I'm reluctant to give up on the convenience) but if they are poor as well then I'm back to online ordering (and delivery fees...)

Cheers

WG


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I haven't bought from drury in a while. I used to buy from there but that was when I hadn't been buying beans long and I found the choice a bit overwhelming! I did try moka dor but to be honest I can't really remember what it was like, not that I had any skill then anyway 

If you want to buy from a shop then you have Both Monmouth and Notes a short walk away. Monmouth sell their own beans but they don't have a roast date anywhere which bothers me a tad. Notes sell mostly square mile beans and occasional hasbean although there's a bit of a markup from online prices.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Lookseehear. I'll look at both of those. I used to buy Monmouth but found them very expensive. I'll have a look at their current prices. Notes sounds interesting - if their markup isn't too big it will be cheaper than buying small amounts and paying delivery each time.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Actually, having looked at the square mile website i think I'm mistaken in saying there's a markup. Red brick espresso blend is £7.50 for 350g and the single origins are usually about £9 for 350g. I used to think it was really expensive compared to hasbean but didn't realise the bags are bigger!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Drury tend to specialiase in the old-style Italian dark roast beans. Try their Café Sienna if you like that sort of bean. Dark and bitter but with a good aftertaste - but a world apart from Hasbean or Square Mile.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

To be honest, bearing in mind I've thrown away beans that get to 3-4 weeks past roast before, I'm very hesitant about buying anything that doesn't explicitly say what day it was roasted on. That includes Drury, Monmouth etc.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

WobblyGoblin said:


> Thanks Lookseehear. I'll look at both of those. I used to buy Monmouth but found them very expensive. I'll have a look at their current prices. Notes sounds interesting - if their markup isn't too big it will be cheaper than buying small amounts and paying delivery each time.


£10 per 250g at Monmouth. Shocking.


----------

